# noreve



## ike5 (Mar 21, 2009)

DO NOT ORDER FROM THIS COMPANY.  

They are undependable and have horrible customer followup.  Check their rating with the better business bureau.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ike5--

Can you tell us more about your problems with Noreve?  We have customers who have been very happy with their covers from this company, and in fact the BBB rating says:

B
Our opinion of what this rating means:
A high rating. The company would generally have demonstrated good business-consumer relations, and we would expect any consumer complaints not to be of a serious nature and to be satisfactorily handled by the company. 

and also 
Our records indicate the company failed to respond to the one complaint the Bureau brought to its attention.    

Would love to have more information about your own complaint!

Betsy


----------



## Christina (Feb 4, 2009)

I've ordered from them before (a case for my Archos 605), and had no problems with them.  Love the case, too!


----------



## booknut (Dec 26, 2008)

I have had issues with them. Any time I have had a problem I have had to email them 3 times or more to get a response. The last time i ordered a kindle cover through them. 5 weeks later still no cover arrived. I emailed for a cancellation and a refund. They had charged my card 5 weeks before that and said my case would arrive no later than 15 business days. So they cancelled my order but 2 weeks later still did not receive a refund. I emailed them 3 times with no response so the 4th time I got nasty and threatened to report them for fraud and then magically they finally refunded my money.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Good to hear your experience, Lisanr.  Glad you were able to get your money back.


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

seems pretty much 50/50


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I've had decent customer service from them. Not steller, but not awful. I'd probably order from them again. It took nearly a month for them to send me my ipod cover (it was a custom color though) I sent an email and instead of replying, I just got an order shipped notice, but hey, the results were the same right? Nobody ever answers the phone and they seem to answer emails about 75% of the time.

I know others here who have been extremely pleased with them.


----------



## Dangerosa (Dec 5, 2008)

My experience was similar to Lisanr's, except I never got any response at all to my e-mails or phone calls and I had to file a dispute with PayPal to get my money refunded. I never will attempt to do business with Noreve again.

I actually got to see some of their products in person recently and was not at all impressed. In the end, I am glad I never received the items because I would have been stuck with them given their return policy (or rather, lack thereof).


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

This is good feedback...I wonder if some of these companies underestimated the Kindle accessory demand and got overwhelmed?  I notice that the most satisfied post here was for a non-Kindle accessory.

Betsy


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter AKA Agent 72 said:


> This is good feedback...I wonder if some of these companies underestimated the Kindle accessory demand and got overwhelmed? I notice that the most satisfied post here was for a non-Kindle accessory.
> 
> Betsy


 That could have something to do with it. But then again, everybody has a different expectation on what good "customer service" is.


----------



## booknut (Dec 26, 2008)

Kind said:


> That could have something to do with it. But then again, everybody has a different expectation on what good "customer service" is.


Well I don't know what you idea of good customer service is but essentially stealing $70 from me until I threatened to take action is pretty much bad customer service! I like there designs but will not buy from them ever again.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy, I think you're right.  I've seen it before:  little known company with a good product suddenly becomes the cat's meow.  More orders than they can handle and if they're not careful they end up looking really bad to their customers.  I worry about this with Oberon but they seem to be keeping up and have been very honest about how long things will take.

Mind you, I really know nothing about Noreve except what I've read here. . . . it could also be that they have just chosen not to put their money into good CS people.  I think, too, a lot of us are Very Spoiled by Amazon who seem to have consistently Excellent customer service response -- I know there's the odd bad experience here and there, but for the most part they really do seem to want to do the right thing.

Still, as someone said, it's also what you expect.  Lisanr, I agree, your experience was bad, and I don't think anyone was suggesting otherwise.  But I have also been on the CS side of things and have heard of people whining loudly and obnoxiously about the most minor if issues which, if simply brought politely to the company's attention in the first place, would have been resolved in about 2 minutes.  Some think you have to raise a stink from the start to get a response.

What I don't understand is that companies don't seem to get that these bad reports totally make the rounds -- especially nowadays with the Internet!  You'd think they'd at least try to do better.  I mean there are tons of sites out there where people can say what they thought.  I don't take much stock in "this is crap, don't buy it" but a review like Lisanr's that explains exactly what the issue was and what it took to fix is meaningful and thinking people will bypass a company if they see something like that.

Ann


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

Noreve is a large international company right??  I in no way compare them to Oberon.  Noreve's K2 covers aren't even available yet -- so if these are more recent complaints, it isn't because of any rush on their product. 

I have no experience with them at all.  Just trying to be objective.


----------



## Kendra (Feb 25, 2009)

I am all about customer service: Ordered an exhaust fan cover replacement from a company in Canada and was so impressed by their customer service. I told the rep I wished they sold the additional items I need to purchase for my remodel as they made the replacement process easy and friendly!

I had my heart set on a Noreve cover and was waiting ever so patiently for their release. I am attaching an email received on Thursday from them and was impressed by their response time. (within the hour)

_"We too are very excited with the case for the K2. I know that the sketch has been approved and last I heard was that by Friday if not Monday we should have full pictures, part number, and pricing. Then within 2 - 3 weeks following, we should have the case here to start sending them out.

The colors are closer to the square swatch rather then the case picture. The case pictures are lit up by the flash from the picture taking process which tends to brighten up the color.

I tend to feel that Noreve has your softer colors rather then loud. Obviously our red and orange are perkier then let's say pink which tends to be your powder pink. The design of this case is awesome. Our CEO had a lot to do with the design and he is extremely creative. Hope this helps to answer your questions."
_

What to do? Wait it out and take my chances on getting a great cover, being let down by their CS or lack of, or....begin looking at other covers


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

Wow - they've really been delayed.  They were supposed to have the case available last Wednesday.


----------



## Kendra (Feb 25, 2009)

Kari,

Were you thinking of ordering one?

Kendra


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

Kendra said:


> Kari,
> 
> Were you thinking of ordering one?
> 
> Kendra


Yes, I was waiting to see them first of course (I have K2) but I've definitely been considering one if I liked what I saw. But now I'm not so sure after reading about their CS. Stuff like that really frustrates me!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

It's a real benefit to our members to hear detailed reports of customer service experiences, both good and bad.  The kind of report that began this thread is less useful, but at least we're getting some feedback from other members.  My hope is that at some point CS reps or company reps will visit us and post directly to our membership, wouldn't that be cool!  (And maybe scary for the rep, LOL!)  I know Oberon management has posted here at least once!

Thanks for the good info, gang!

Betsy


----------



## gwen10 (Feb 9, 2009)

I have actually spoken w/Noreve CS reps twice on the telephone.  They seem very service oriented an answered all my questions.  I still plan to order their new K2 cover if it meets my expectations.


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Maybe I'm looking at the wrong Noreve but I can't find any Kindle products on their pages......


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

pomlover2586 said:


> Maybe I'm looking at the wrong Noreve but I can't find any Kindle products on their pages......


http://www.noreve.com/brand/Amazon/product/Housse_cuir_Amazon_Kindle_Tradition.html


----------



## Ms Deb (Feb 23, 2009)

I  ordered four Kindle 1 cases, two for me and two presents, I have nothing but good things to say about their customer service.  I am waiting for their kindle 2 cases to come out and it they use the hinge system I will order a couple of more cases.


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Thanks for the link! I was on the right site......just didn't find it I guess


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

Glad I could help! They list devices by brand, so the Kindle is under Amazon.


----------



## gwen10 (Feb 9, 2009)

The US site is www.noreveusa.com.  Look under the brand list for Amazon.

No update on the K2 cover yet...


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

Ms Deb said:


> I ordered four Kindle 1 cases, two for me and two presents, I have nothing but good things to say about their customer service. I am waiting for their kindle 2 cases to come out and it they use the hinge system I will order a couple of more cases.


Someone already said they aren't using the hinge system. Guess we'll know for sure in a few weeks, but it's my understanding that whatever they used on K1 will be used for K2 also.


----------



## gwen10 (Feb 9, 2009)

gwen10 said:


> Hi all! I spoke w/somebody at Noreve about their upcoming case for the K2. Here is what I found out:
> 
> No hinges. The K2 will slide in (from the spine side) on two 'rails' - one each top and bottom. I asked it there would be an opening for the power cord on the bottom rail and was told there will be. Lots of small pockets on the left interior for ID, papers, etc. He said this will be similar to the interior pockets in their current travel wallet. He told me they are very excited about this product and that, in their opinion, it will be much better than their case for the K1. The price will be $10-$15 more than the price for the K1 cover. I really hope I like it because this is the cover I *hope* to get for my K2.
> 
> If you are interested you can sign up on their website to be contacted when the K2 covers are available. He indicated they will be available to order starting March 18th.


My post from another thread. No hinges in Noreve K2 covers. They are behind on their launch date, unfortunately.


----------



## gwen10 (Feb 9, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> I have a new coupon code for Noreve USA
> 
> *NewColors = 15% off*
> 
> offer expires April 15th


Wanted to post this coupon (Luv's original post) in this thread, too. Hopefully the K2 covers will be available before the coupon expires!


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

So the Noreve will be $75 to $80.  No, I doubt I will pay that much for their cover.  Too much.


----------



## gwen10 (Feb 9, 2009)

kari said:


> So the Noreve will be $75 to $80. No, I doubt I will pay that much for their cover. Too much.


Exactly why I am hoping to order before the coupon expires (if I like the product). Discount will bring the price more in line w/their current pricing.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

gwen10 said:


> Exactly why I am hoping to order before the coupon expires (if I like the product). Discount will bring the price more in line w/their current pricing.


Oh -- good point. Watch, they'll be up for sale the day after the coupon expires. LOL That's about the time frame they've mentioned now!!


----------



## gwen10 (Feb 9, 2009)

kari said:


> Oh -- good point. Watch, they'll be up for sale the day after the coupon expires. LOL That's about the time frame they've mentioned now!!


Hopefully they will take pre-orders when the pics are up (maybe tomorrow ) so we can use the coupon. I have to say I am excited to see this case.


----------



## Kendra (Feb 25, 2009)

Latest update from Noreve rep received today:

"The CEO approved pictures last Friday. They are now in the process of producing the first article…once approved, in three days they will assign it a part number and release the pictures on the website (this is happening all this week). They are looking on having the cases here by the 2nd week of April."

Am waiting and waiting and......


----------



## gwen10 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks for the update.


----------

